# improving chances of TTC naturally



## freckles2 (Jan 17, 2007)

Hi everyone- I introduced myself a while back but have not really posted yet. DD is now 18 months old and we are hoping for a natural pregnancy. But I seem to have forgotton all the things that we can do to help! We are both taking pre natal vits but what else can I do? What extra things is everyone doing? I bought some conceive plus. Is anyone eating brazil nuts? I cant believe how quickly I have forgotton what to do!!
Thanks Frances


----------



## 69chick (Feb 15, 2005)

hi francis


lots of   is a good idea! he he he


chick


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

We are also trying naturally as can't afford anymore TX. We have male factor so not sure how high the chances are of a natural pregnancy and DH has been having quite a lot of baths with our son since he was born which can't be good for the swimmers.  

Will need to get started with some vitamins to improve egg and sperm quality but can't afford to keep buying pycnogenol, coQ10 and the more pricey vits so any recommendations of other, slightly cheaper vitamins are welcome.  

Would it be a good idea to keep eating loads of protein to build up a good stash of eggs? If so does it take a certain number of months to get good quality eggs the same as it does for sperm?

I use to know exactly what vits was good for what but can't even remember the things I took for my last TX.  

Would be nice to hear of any success stories of male factor natural pregnancies as well.  

Love/Ophelia


----------

